# The new and improves TEXAS "When do we meet?" thread!



## clarinetJWD (Dec 22, 2005)

Crap.  Nevermind.  Let this thread die.  I messed up the poll.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 22, 2005)

If y'all are wondering.... us Texans are usually *cough* very organized *cough* :lmao:

That's why it only takes us 4 threads to decide where/when to meet.

The first to fight and get locked, the second to figure out where in this huge state to drive.  The third to make a thread to talk about how organized we are.... and the fourth to actually finish everything up.
We will probably make a few more for all those who can't read.  (you know.. we'll post photos explaining what we're doing.) :lmao:


:mrgreen:


----------

